# a pronúncia de "mas"



## gatacaliente89

Algumas vezes, "mas" e pronunciado "mais".

Algumas vezes e pronunciado "mas".

Qual e correto?


----------



## Vanda

Mas = but - pronúncia = *mas*, contudo, você ouvirá várias pessoas pronunciando _mais_.

mais = more - pronúncia=  mais


----------



## Outsider

A pronúncia "mais" é característica de algumas regiões do Brasil. Pode pronunciar a palavra como entender, mas escreva sempre "mas", para não se confundir com "mais" = _more, plus_.


----------



## Alandria

No Brasil não há pronúncia padrão para essa palavra, porém eu aconselho você a pronunciar sempre "mas". 

As outras são:
Mash
Maish
mâsh
mâs
mais

Essas últimas variam com as regiões.


----------



## Denis555

Eu SEMPRE pronuncio mas /mais/.
O problema é que a palavra mais (=more, plus) também se pronuncia /mais/.
O importante é não se confundir:
*Mas* /mais/= *But*
*Mais* /mais/ =* More, plus*


----------



## spielenschach

mas pronuncia - se mãs


----------



## Outsider

Pronuncia-se "m*â*s" em Portugal, mas no Brasil é diferente, Spielenschach.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Nem em todo Brasil, Out. xD Aqui no RS, diria que 90% das vezes é "mâs".


----------



## spielenschach

Não é bem mãs, é mais más, mas um más que não soa a tender para mãs sem chegar a nasalar, grosso modo é mâs.
O que mais se aproxima é a transcrição fonética:
http://irmandadewrfquestoesdeportuguesdoanel.blogspot.com


----------



## ronanpoirier

Pela transcrição fonética, é "m*â*s". Gostei de ver que o "mas" ali é a contração do pronome com o artigo, e não a conjunção.


----------



## Macunaíma

Alandria said:


> No Brasil não há pronúncia padrão para essa palavra, porém eu aconselho você a pronunciar sempre "mas".
> 
> As outras são:
> Mash
> Maish
> mâsh
> mâs
> mais
> 
> Essas últimas variam com as regiões.


 
Tem também o _mai*j*_. É como um carioca pronunciaria _mas_ antes de uma palavra que começa com _*m*, *b* _e_ *d*_  por exemplo.


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> Tem também o _mai*j*_. É como um carioca pronunciaria _mas_ antes de uma palavra que começa com _*m*, *b* _e_ *d*_ por exemplo.


 
Exatamente, antes de consoantes sonoras s _não-chiado_ [s] tem som de [z] e s chiado [ʃ] tem som de [ʒ].

*formatei o computador, por isso vocês não me viram mais colocando transcrições fonéticas


----------



## MOC

Eu pronuncio "mâS". 

Só um pormenor, eu percebo que o Outsider e o spielenschach não tivessem usado notação fonética, mas nesse caso a aproximação ao "mas" português é "mâsh" e não "mâs".

Reparem que quem não é nativo de Português e venha a ler estes comentários fica a julgar que em Portugal e nos pampas gaúchos onde vive o Ronan (  ) se pronuncia da mesma forma, quando não é verdade. O "mas" do Ronan é mesmo "mâs". É algo que em Portugal só leriamos assim se a palavra fosse "mass" enquanto o nosso é chiado, é o símbolo fonético que se assemelha a S (não tenho a fonética aqui) que se lê "mâsh".


----------



## HRODBERTH

gatacaliente89 said:


> Algumas vezes, "mas" e pronunciado "mais".
> 
> Algumas vezes e pronunciado "mas".
> 
> Qual e correto?


Basicamente, o correto é você pronunciar e o interlocutor te entender. Claro que se vc pergunta é porque quer saber a melhor forma possível. E acho isso muito legal. Como vê, há várias formas de pronunciar o 'mas'. O portuguès falado por quase 200 milhões de pessoas num território de 8,5 milhões de km quadrados obviamente sofre variações de pronúncia. Desta forma, o que tenho a dizer é que 'mas' (conjunção) e 'mais' (advérbio) podem ser pronunciado da mesma forma. Sibilante, como boa parte do Brasil pronuncia ou 'chiado', como outras partes daqui (inclusive eu), bem como Portugal.  E.T.  Não é 'maij' como foi dito, e sim, 'maish'. Abraços a todos e até mais!


----------



## Vanda

Vou acabar enfiando minha colher de pau no mas, mais e o discernimento ou não da diferença entre eles. Na pronúncia, conforme já comentei e outros também, vai depender da região e/ou idioleto. Contudo, na escrita, posso dizer que, infelizmente, nem todo mundo sabe ou faz esta diferenciação. E digo isso com fundamentação: encontro muitos alunos que ainda escrevem mais quando querem dizer mas. E o que é pior, a maioria é de professoras do ensino fundamental cursando a faculdade! 
Podem crer, há uma leva de pequenos por aí imitando suas professoras!


----------



## ayupshiplad

Vanda said:


> E digo isso com fundamentação: encontro muitos alunos que ainda escrevem mais quando querem dizer mas. E o que é pior, a maioria é de professoras do ensino fundamental cursando a faculdade!
> Podem crer, há uma leva de pequenos por aí imitando suas professoras!


 
Talvez seja porque os alunos conhecem o francês? Eu sei que quando comecei aprender o português, sempre dizia 'mais' porque é 'mais' em francês!


----------



## Outsider

Mas o _mais_ francês lê-se "mé"...


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> Mas o _mais_ francês lê-se "mé"...


 
Yes, I do know that after 5 years of French! But I always used to say it the French way too, for absolutely ages, as well as write it.


----------



## Macunaíma

HRODBERTH said:


> Não é 'maij' como foi dito, e sim, 'maish'. Abraços a todos e até mais!


 
Mai*j* me*j*mo assim continuo achando que é de j aquele som que o*sh* carioca*sh* fazem ante*j* de alguma*sh* consoante*sh*. Tente se ouvir dizendo _Lisboa_.


----------



## HRODBERTH

Macunaíma said:


> Mai*j* me*j*mo assim continuo achando que é de j aquele som que o*sh* carioca*sh* fazem ante*j* de alguma*sh* consoante*sh*. Tente se ouvir dizendo _Lisboa_.


Certíssima! Tenho que me penitenciar por isso. rs  Na verdade assim que eu postei, vi a minha 'falha' e confesso que deixei um pouco de propósito. 'Mas'/'mais' oral (com som 'j') antes de *consoantes orais* (maij mejmo*... ,* maijverdadeiro X maish fácil, maish complicado) Antes de vogal temos 'z': 'maizalguma coisa', 'maizeu...', maizoutro...' etc. Me fixei na pronúncia do 'mas' _isoladamente._ Aí não há discussão: cariocas, algumas cidade litorâneas, alguns estados do nordeste e do norte do Brasil e Portugal (ai, Jesush!) pronunciam 'sh' ISOLADAMENTE. Abraços a todos.


----------

